# Looking for a Korean Knife.



## phlaw (Feb 19, 2007)

I am trying to find some types of collectible knives with Korean symbols or something on them.

I need a gift for my Tae Kwon DO instructor.


----------



## wade (Feb 21, 2007)

Cool, find him something with Chinese writing on it, he will love it. After all, Chinese is the dominate language of Asia.


----------



## phlaw (Feb 21, 2007)

His wife is actually CHinese, so that might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Feb 21, 2007)

Also, much of the 'important' writing (aka names, inscriptions etc) are usually done in Chinese, in Korea that is.
Although, I hate it when I'm reading something in Korean (very slowly mind you hehe), and come across some really odd character, then realize it's Chinese ;p


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 22, 2007)

PM me with some more information and exactly what you're looking for and I can probably help.  

Does anyone know if there are any rules against shipping a weapon from Korea to the states?


----------

